# Rogers Aquatics Expansion



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Was cruising past rogers aquatics on facebook and noticed they posted up some pictures of a expansion. Looks like they are adding a fairly large chunk of extra space. Not sure what side of them it is yet but either way good to hear they are doing so well that they can afford to grow.

https://www.facebook.com/rogersaquaticsandpetsupplies


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup last time I went in for supplies Emily said they took over the tanning salon. If I recall they are putting tanks for sale over there and more store where the tanks were!! Yay


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

They took 1/2 of the old tanning salon. Apparently gonna fill it up with all the empty tanks for sale. Think of it like the King Ed's warehouse, only safer, and warmer! Makes for more room for stock in the main store. Nice to see a LFS doing okay, with good people running it.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Woops. Cam just stole my thunder! Damn one finger typing!!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol speaking of fingers weren't you busy?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, that job only took a few minutes though!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Best of luck with new expansion, hopefully they might get more into SW so I can go there a little more often.
Roger and his girls along with the rest of the employee's are always a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Roger has always been a gentlemen. His daughter has an extremely impressive amount of knowledge. I didn't have one bad experience with them. Fish\arachnids\reptiles.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Would LOVE to see the expansion be similiar to WetSpot in Portland...
selling "harder to find" Africans & Tangs. I'm dreaming but I'm allowed to dream..


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Was just in there last week and didn't notice a thing!! Maybe I was too pre occupied with getting a killer deal on a marineland c360 from George. Great shop, fantastic employees and customer service. Very happy to see them expanding for the better.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Adanac I'm with you if he was to buy and breed nice and or rare african cichlids to stock his back sales wall I'd be in heaven for sure I think I'd even volunteer up there lol. 

Just one problem, your average aquatic hobbyist wants the best/cheapest price that makes it a tough business model. 

I heard through the grape vine that he used to do that it was called perkys or something, I wasn't into Africans then


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sure there is enough members here to keep Roger busy with Malawi/Tang sales...


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Perky's Pets. Ahhhhhh, those were the days. A fish store that specialized in african's. Our own Wetspot, right here in New Westminster. Roger had more hair back then too! Lol


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Went in and got to see the reno for myself. Looks like a fun job ripping up flooring and taking down the walls from the tanning booths! The livestock is being put in the tanning salon, They have to move all the tanks and fish to the other side of the store YIKES 
Looks like they have a little while before they are done but have already made some good progress.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh wow things must really be changing up there.... I do need a whole co2 setup for a upgrade on my dads planted tank(starting a new 85g bullet tank) EDIT: since he needs a whole new co2 setup I meant I had another reason to go in lol just forgot to type it lol

Good to see a small guy doing good, making changes and making it work....


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Perky's Pets. Ahhhhhh, those were the days. A fish store that specialized in african's. Our own Wetspot, right here in New Westminster. Roger had more hair back then too! Lol


Gotta agree Chris......those were the days  I had a 125 full of beautiful Africans at that time.....all from perky Pets. Roger used to get lots of gorgeous Africans in........ONLY PROBLEM.....he wanted to take them all home  It was really hard work getting him to sell you some of his favourite Malawi and Tanganikans.....and at that time, if you remember, Africans were VERY expensive. Although PP's was a small store, it was packed full of great quality fish. They brought in lots of great fish as well as buying from local breeders. They brought in some great wild discus from time to time......I totally remember getting some "dinner-plate" size wild greens . Definitely the largest discus I ever had the pleasure of keeping. They had to measure a good eight (8) inches.....Yep that's EIGHT inches :bigsmile:


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

So I went in again to buy some food and I was talking to roger about the reno and apparently they are moving the empty tanks on the front wall to the tanning salon not the fish stocked tanks!! I was wrong before and Emily must have had me confused with her wording it was busy that day


----------

